# Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln



## Toto777 (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Fliegenrute.

Ich möchte auf Hecht und wenn's in einer Rute kombinierbar ist auf große Forellen fischen.

Also eine  Rute mit Rückgrat für den Drill bzw. für das Werfen größerer Köder. 

Ich habe leider von den verschiedenen Ruten/ Schnurklassen keine Ahnung und muss aber langsam bestellen, da es bald nach Schweden geht.

Am liebsten wäre mir eine Rute von Greys.

Ich wäre euch für einen Tipp sehr dankbar!

Lg Tobi


----------



## Lajos1 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*

Hallo Toto777,

also eine Fliegenrute die für das Hecht- und das Forellenfischen gleichermaßen geeignet ist gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht.
Bei den Hechten würde ich Dir zu einer Rute der Klasse 8 oder 9 bei 9 Fuss Länge (2,74 Meter) raten. Bei den großen Forellen (was meinst Du mit groß?) genügt eine 6er Rute  zwischen 8 und 9 Fuss Länge.
Ich hatte mit einer 6er Rute auch bei Forellen mit mehreren Kilo aus schnellem Wasser nie Probleme, die der Rutenklasse geschuldet waren. 
Allerdings ist eine 6er Rute für die Forellenfischerei schon ein ganz schönes Kaliber und man braucht die eigentlich nur, wenn mit wirklich starken Forellen ( 2-4 Kilo) zu rechnen ist. Sonst genügen 4er oder 5er.
Du könntest jetzt annehmen dass eine 7er als Hecht/Forellenkombirute richtig wäre, davor rate ich allerdings ab; für Forellen ist sie überdimensioniert und für Hechte vor allem für das Werfen größerer Streamer unterdimensioniert.
Welcher Rutentyp für Dich passt kann ich nicht sagen, das hängt von vielen Faktoren ab: Wurfvermögen, Temperament, Wurfstil, Einsatzgebiet etc. .
Ja, es ist nicht leicht die richtige Ausrüstung (neudeutsch: Equipement) beim Fischen zu finden. Das gilt insbesondere für das Fliegenfischen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## GoFlyFishing (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*

Hallo, 

mein Vorredner hat recht, eine 5er für die Forellen und eine 8/9er für die Hechte ist das richtige. 

Ich verwende in einer Situation allerdings auch die 7er als "Kompromiss": an einem See, wo ich auf größere Forellen und kleinere Uferhechte streamere. Manchmal nymphe ich damit auch noch auf Karpfen.

Für Schweden würde ich (wenn finanziell möglich) allerdings von einem solchen Kompromiss abraten, und eine Rute für die Forellen und eine für die Hechte empfehlen. 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*

Toto77 nicht böse gemeint, aber has dut schon mit der Fliegenrute gefischt?
Hört sich bisschen an als hättest du noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit dem Fliegenfischen.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*

Ach ja, du schreibst du suchst ne NEUE Rute. Heißt das, du hast schon ne ALTE? Welche Klasse hat die? Kauf doch die neue einfach in ner anderen Größe, dann hast du doch 2 für jede Situation!


----------



## Toto777 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 

Was haltet ihr von dieser Rute: Greys XF2 Carnivore 9'0" # 9


Also nur zum Hechtangeln.

Ich habe wirklich nich besonders viel Ahnung. Bis jetzt Fische ich ausschließlich im Urlaub auf Forellen. Mit groß meine ich bis 6 kg!


----------



## GoFlyFishing (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*

Hallo, 

Forellen im Fluss bis 6kg? Respekt. Sind das See-oder  tatsächlich Bachforellen? 

Da kannst du natürlich schon ne größere Klasse wie die 5 brauchen, vor allem wenn du überwiegend oder nur streamerst. Vielleicht bist du da tatsächlich mit ner 8er für Großforelle wie Hecht gut beraten. 

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Toto777 (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*

In Dänemark am Forellensee!


----------



## AGV Furrer (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*

Leider schreibst Du nicht ob Du überhaupt schon Erfahrungen betr. Fliegenfischen hast (was man wohl bezweifeln kann, sonst würdest Du das folgende wohl nicht schreiben.


Toto777 schrieb:


> Ich habe leider von den verschiedenen Ruten/ Schnurklassen keine Ahnung und muss aber langsam bestellen, da es bald nach Schweden geht.


 
Wie hier schon richtig geschrieben, gibt es auch beim Fliegenfischen nicht die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau". So wenig wie eine Spinnrute zum Forellenfischen sich zum Hechtfischen eignet, so wenig eignet sich eine Fliegenrute die zum Fischen auf Forellen/Äschen und Co. gebaut ist zum Hechtfischen.

Für Forelle und Co. wäre eine 8'-9' Rute der Klasse 5 nachezu als Standard zu betrachten. Zum Hechtfischen eher #8 bzw. #9.

Die Carnivore ist natürlich eine tolle Rute, sie erfordert aber ein gewisses Wurfvermögen. Ob Du das hast kann hier niemand beurteilen.

Alternativen gibt es unendlich viele.
TFO Professional oder BVK
ECHO ION
Greys GR50 oder XF2 (bis #8)
Greys XF2 Salt
Shakespeare Agility
Sportex Diamond Fly
Vision Big Daddy / Vipu
usw.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 87751 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*

Sers Toto

eine 8/9 Rute von Greys in 9' ist meine meistgenutzte Fliegenrute.

Damit fische ich auf Hechte mit bis zu 25 cm langen Streamern,
auf Zander mit 10cm langen Tubenfliegen und wenn die Rapfen rauben wird ein Popper angebunden.

Auch wenn die Karpfen an der Oberfläche stehen nehme ich gerne die Achter um im Drill ein bisschen gegenhalten zu können bevors in die Seerosen geht.

Wenn ich mit schweren Nymphen im schnellen Wasser auf Barben fische kommt sie auch zum Einsatz.

Und auch wenn ich am Salmonidenrevier bin liegt sie immer im Kofferraum fertig bestückt mit einem schweren Koppenstreamer.

Natürlich fische ich Trockenfliegen und Nymphen lieber am feinen Gerät aber gerade bei großen,beschwerten Fliegen bist du mit der 8er im Vorteil und ja auch Forellen beißen auf eine 8er Rute...
Wer auf Forellen mit 4er oder 5er Gerät streamert soll das gerne machen bei großen u beschwerten Fliegen aber den Helm nicht vergessen...

Für deine Zwecke würde ich mir die fertigen Zusammenstellungen von Vision(Big Fly) oder Loop (Pike Booster) ansehen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh3VYrUBlqM

Viel Spaß in Schweden


----------



## dasBo87 (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*

Moin Leute,
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand die Fliegenrute Redington Predator #9 9ft. fischt?
Würde gerne mal ein paar Erfahrungsberichte hören und mit welcher Rolle/Schnur ihr die Rute fischt. 
Gerne auch per PN.

Gruß Bo


----------



## Gra (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Rute, Rolle, Schnur zum Hechtangeln*



Matt_L schrieb:


> Sers Toto
> 
> eine 8/9 Rute von Greys in 9' ist meine meistgenutzte Fliegenrute.


Geht mir genau so.
Angefangen habe ich mit einer 5er Rute, vornehmlich mit Trockenfliege und leichteren Nymphen.
Als ich dann mal eine 60+cm Forelle rauben sah und mit meinem Streamer nicht mal ansatzweise in die Richtung werfen konnte, habe ich mich für eine zusätzliche, schwerere Rute entschieden.
Mittlerweile meine Lieblingsrute, obwohl sie für Forellen eigentlich etwas überdimensioniert, aber ich kann damit schwere oder dicke Streamer, sowie schwere Nymphen gut und weit werfen.
Mit der 5er hatte ich schon bei schweren Nymphen mitunter Probleme. Die nehme ich jetzt nur noch für Trockenfliegen, da gelingt mir die Präsentation mit der schweren nämlich gar nicht #d 


Matt_L schrieb:


> Damit fische ich auf Hechte mit bis zu 25 cm langen Streamern,
> auf Zander mit 10cm langen Tubenfliegen und wenn die Rapfen rauben wird ein Popper angebunden.


Was für Streamer (Material, Gewicht) und was für eine Schnur verwendest du für Hecht und wie weit wirfst du da?
Bei so großen Ködern hab ich noch so meine Probleme #c

Grüße
Markus


----------

